# Latest lever



## MartinB (May 8, 2011)

Came across this being sold via the La Pavoni Facebook group whilst I was on holiday in Rome (coincidence?) and got in touch with the seller and to cut a long story short I received it last Friday.

It was sold with some tlc needed, the previous owner had it from new and visually its in good condition but the group is in need of attention; loose lever where the lever meets the fork/yoke, very loose pins and the piston needs grease too.

For now I've swapped group heads over from my Gaggia G106, but I have a brand new handle, pins and bush on order. I'll also order in some new seals so I can rebuild the group head over Christmas.

I've also swapped steam tips over so it has a single hole tip, and, a pressure gauge will be fitted as soon as I receive the adaptor!

I really like the compact size of the Europiccola plus it heats up really quickly as well. Really think I should keep this one as its in good condition and the black base goes with the black handles/knobs too.


----------



## MartinB (May 8, 2011)

My m11 adaptor arrived today thanks to @joey24dirt which meant I could fit my pressure gauge ?


----------



## Cooffe (Mar 7, 2019)

MartinB said:


> My m11 adaptor arrived today thanks to @joey24dirt which meant I could fit my pressure gauge ?
> 
> View attachment 34239


 What pressure gauge kit did you get? I assume this is the 49mm model judging by the two switch and grouphead. Out of interest; what temp do you let the thermometer on the group get up to before pulling a shot?


----------



## MartinB (May 8, 2011)

Cooffe said:


> What pressure gauge kit did you get? I assume this is the 49mm model judging by the two switch and grouphead. Out of interest; what temp do you let the thermometer on the group get up to before pulling a shot?


 It's a post millennium, 51mm portafilter one switch only.

I let it get to approx 90 degrees, sometimes 95!


----------



## Cooffe (Mar 7, 2019)

MartinB said:


> It's a post millennium, 51mm portafilter one switch only.
> 
> I let it get to approx 90 degrees, sometimes 95!


 Ah sorry I thought I saw two switches! I'll have to have a search for a pressure gauge kit!


----------



## MartinB (May 8, 2011)

the espresso shop sell the parts you need - gauge and then an adaptor ?


----------

